# Elite 2 Skeleton Hammer



## Anaeran (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello everyone. My first post but i have been lurking here for the last couple of weeks reading the wealth of info here. I just recently got my first gun. A Beretta 92fs Inox and i am already looking to do a couple of mods to it. The one part i cant seem to find though is a Elite 2 Skeleton Hammer. Does anywhere know where i can get one? Already checked Olhasso's and he is sold out. 

Thnx guys


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

With that gun you're better off keeping the money you'd spend on "mods" and get another gun. I wouldn't even begin to mess with a gun that is so reliable to begin with. But, to each his own, some like to tinker. I personally don't like to fix what isn't broken.

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## Anaeran (Mar 22, 2008)

Heh i love to tinker though! kinda goes hand in hand with being a computer tech =P. nothing to major for mods. d spring , new slide spring, and a steel slide rod and then probably wont do much else besides the hammer and maybe grips and or metal trigger. I also like the personal touch it gives it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds good. Like I said, to each his own  Hope you have a good gunsmith if you plan to mess with the trigger though:smt023

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome............enjoy the forum! :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

I'm with *BeefyBeefo* - no reason to fix what isn't broken.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from the swamp. Enjoy. :smt033


----------



## Anaeran (Mar 22, 2008)

just out of curiosity why would i need a good gunsmith for replacing the trigger? The whole taking it apart completely and putting it all back together looks rather simple especially with the video guide stickied to the gunsmithing section. unless there is something i am missing.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess you don't NEED a good gunsmith, but it's my personal opinion that nobody but a qualified and experienced gunsmith should ever touch a trigger. I've personally seen and heard of way to many bad things that happen to people who mess with their own triggers....

-Jeff-


----------



## Anaeran (Mar 22, 2008)

ah gotcha. i appreciate the warning and i am well aware there is always risk when disassembling something but you have to start learning somewhere! :mrgreen: . seriously though i will do a lot more research into the trigger before messing with it. was more of a cosmetic change anyways.

back on topic though... still trying to find that cool looking elite 2 hammer.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Go to beretteaforum.net ,,,classifieds,,search member toojerry,,he has polished skeletoinzed hammers,,,,I bought 2 off him...they are cake to install..very simple,,couple minutes of work


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Anaeran (Mar 22, 2008)

thnx for the info! btw very nice beretta


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Elite II hammer and mag release*

Try Dave Olhasso. He has both the Elite II hammer available and the Elite II extended mag release as an assembly. Resonably priced and easy to change out. I just like the look better. Can change either in under 15 minutes tops. Not fixing it, enhancing it to user's taste.


----------



## Ric70506 (Aug 27, 2011)

Beretta USA currently has both the Elite II skeleton hammers and the oversized knurled magazine releases in stock and listed for less than $40.00 each. If you join the "other" Beretta Forum, you can then apply to Beretta USA for an additional 20% discount off normal retail prices. Unlike some of their sales, this is a permanent discount that Beretta USA has offered to members of the "other" Beretta Forum who apply for them. There is no reason why the members of this Beretta Forum should not be getting this discount as well.



Anaeran said:


> Hello everyone. My first post but i have been lurking here for the last couple of weeks reading the wealth of info here. I just recently got my first gun. A Beretta 92fs Inox and i am already looking to do a couple of mods to it. The one part i cant seem to find though is a Elite 2 Skeleton Hammer. Does anywhere know where i can get one? Already checked Olhasso's and he is sold out.
> 
> Thnx guys


----------



## beretta92pecialist (Oct 9, 2012)

i hear ya bro if u realy want a gun that is urs and only urs, giv it ur own special touch, i personaly have done somemajor eretta 92 uilds ut my personal fav outta my own collection is the one i carry, i spent over 2500 on my 92fsinox, and thats just externals! not includeing the internal and the original gun itself, ive bought enough upgrades for that gun in the last 3 years to build 4 or five 92fs, or close to it, its always evolving and growing like me with me, in my opinion ur best bet is to go with beretta usa, while ur at it if u like laser pointers but hate realigning them try a lasermax lasersight its fully integrated directly into the frame, it simply replaces the guide system no moding the frame or any anoyin switches or pressure areas, the take down switch is also replace with a custom switch with ambidextrouse on off switch for laser sight, comaes in one big package for abt 350, but if its wat makes it feel right to u in ur hands its well worth the price, very durable too and never, EVER needs realignment. p.s.- i also sugest looking into the 30rnd double stack mag at brownells.com. never wrry abt runnin out of ammo mid fight again lol! l8r felllow inthusiasts and i hope my opinion was helpful to someone


----------



## beretta92pecialist (Oct 9, 2012)

oh and btw i was hopeing mabe someone on here could help me as well, one of the latest and last external upgrades i am doing to my 92fs inox is converting it to reverse 2 tone, i already got the proper slide, im wanting to leave the barrel silver so i dnt need a new one, but i wanted to get the HAMMER ELITE skeletonized hamer in stainless, can anyone here help me out/ im only two-toneing the slide cuz all the acessories on the 92 r black so i figured it would help balance out the stainless to black ratio lol


----------



## Spiral_Out (Mar 5, 2014)

I need to find/buy an INOX skeletonized hammer ASAP. . I want a grey/metal one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spiral_Out said:


> I need to find/buy an INOX skeletonized hammer ASAP. . I want a grey/metal one.


There is no true Inox skeletonized hammer available for sale.

At the Beretta Forum you will occasionally see a silver one come up, but these are usually bead blasted hammers that were black previously. So, realize that these are carbon hammers with no real protective coatings. Or, some people get their skeletonized hammer hard chromed. That would be preferable in the durability/rust resistance option. But, you would likely need to send yours off to a hard chroming place.


----------

